# Article that might be of interest



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I have just seen this in the Daily Mail, perhaps some of those wishing to emigrate to the Spanish peninsular should read and digest?

I cannot comment because I do not really know or live in that area.

Spain's villa values HALVED and UK immigrants can't afford to come home | Mail Online 

Hepa


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Hepa said:


> I have just seen this in the Daily Mail, perhaps some of those wishing to emigrate to the Spanish peninsular should read and digest?
> 
> I cannot comment because I do not really know or live in that area.
> 
> ...


If you buy a house in Spain because you want to live here, it doesn´t really matter what the financial value of the house is, does it? It´s your home, and that is its value. 

If you think there is any likelyhood that you won´t want to stay here forever, you should rent, not buy. Or, if you buy property with the intention of reselling later, then you have to accept the fact that values can go up and down, just as with any other commodity on the market. It should have been obvious that prices wouldn´t continue to rise by 10 or 20% a year forever, as we were being told in 2005.

It is a sorry situation, and I know several people in the same boat. But **** happens, and at least they still have a place to live, even if it´s in the "wrong" place. Lots of people in the UK and Spain are losing their homes altogether, because due to redundancies they can´t pay the mortgage. They are the ones I feel sorriest for.


----------



## MacRov (Oct 26, 2010)

It's a terrible situation for those affected but as Alcalaina said, if you're moving for good then what does it matter what the value of your property is. Yes of course situations change and some you have no control over and you then need to sell up and it's very hard on those people.

Then you have the other side of it which is for people like myself that are moving over to Spain and looking to rent at first and then buying a very nice property for a very nice price.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Alcalaina said:


> It is a sorry situation, and I know several people in the same boat. But **** happens, and at least they still have a place to live, even if it´s in the "wrong" place. Lots of people in the UK and Spain are losing their homes altogether, because due to redundancies they can´t pay the mortgage. They are the ones I feel sorriest for.


I feel sorry for those who move within the UK and the same thing happens. They end up in negative equity and if they lose their jobs as well.! At least they have friends and family around them - a small comfort, but........

As for the article itself, well its just scare mongering and old news really. Must be quiet in "dailymailland". But wannabe expats need to think on, if they're planning to sell all and come over

Jo xxx


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

jojo said:


> I feel sorry for those who move within the UK and the same thing happens. They end up in negative equity and if they lose their jobs as well.! At least they have friends and family around them - a small comfort, but........
> 
> As for the article itself, well its just scare mongering and old news really. Must be quite in "dailymailland". But wannabe expats need to think on, if they're planning to sell all and come over
> 
> Jo xxx


Yes jo but:


A lot less lose their jobs. 
The reduction if anything of house prices is much less.
They get state support in most cases.
The chances of getting back on their feet is much greater.

I know you love knocking the UK at every opportunity but this thread is surely about a spanish situation which in no way is comparable 

As many have said the only people with real issues are those who were speculating or who borrowed to buy. I'll save my sympathy for those who were ripped off by bent alcaldes but the poor love who had her $750k reduced to £250k - so what. Many spanish families will never see £250 in their lives.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

The 1st couple shifted £450K in less than 7 years ! Plus what he earned from a part -time job, ( probably un-declared as well ! ) " we lived really well, going out for meals and for day trips — a night in was a rarity, " Says it all doesn't it ?
If the'd put it up for sale at a sensible price in 2007 instead of going for a £175K profit it would have sold easily. The 2nd couple were always going to struggle if there was a crisis.
Lenox posted this on another forum:

They had all but written it before they came to Spain: ( The Daily Mail, he means)

The Entertainer Online: The Story that Writes Itself.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

My daughter was happy to pay the asking price of her home nearly 4 years ago..and does not regret paying it, she has the house she wants where she wants.
I have been looking at apartment in her village, believe me there are no cheap apartments available in the village... I want an apartment as for the first year I will be travelling and do not want the worry of a garden plus I have my daughters garden to keep.
I could buy a house out on the golf course for less than an apartment.. but this doesn't suit me so I have to pay for what I want. Strangely enough in the village 2 miles away there are plenty of cheap apartments and bank repossessions


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> My daughter was happy to pay the asking price of her home nearly 4 years ago..and does not regret paying it, she has the house she wants where she wants.
> I have been looking at apartment in her village, believe me there are no cheap apartments available in the village... I want an apartment as for the first year I will be travelling and do not want the worry of a garden plus I have my daughters garden to keep.
> I could buy a house out on the golf course for less than an apartment.. but this doesn't suit me so I have to pay for what I want. Strangely enough in the village 2 miles away there are plenty of cheap apartments and bank repossessions





Lol would you believe it, I sent this and an email came through with two repossessions in Monforte


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

If you have enough income to live on your house price means nothing. I paid £xxk for my house in 85 and its worth £xxxk now? NO, its worth nothing unless I sell it and do something with the money and this matters not if your in the UK or the north pole.

Stories like this crop up in the press from time to time and it makes me wonder the motives for some of the folk involved, the hope of buy now and make £100k over a few years springs to mind when in reality they were pushing their financial envelope to start with so doomed to failure almost from the start.


----------



## Donna773 (Dec 12, 2010)

bob_bob said:


> If you have enough income to live on your house price means nothing. I paid £xxk for my house in 85 and its worth £xxxk now? NO, its worth nothing unless I sell it and do something with the money and this matters not if your in the UK or the north pole.
> 
> Stories like this crop up in the press from time to time and it makes me wonder the motives for some of the folk involved, the hope of buy now and make £100k over a few years springs to mind when in reality they were pushing their financial envelope to start with so doomed to failure almost from the start.


Couldn't agree more. I paid 285,000 euros for my villa in 2005 - paid another 50,000 to cover tax and legal fees, landscaping, furniture, air conditioning etc and it is now worth no more than 185,000. But I couldn't give a damn if it's only worth 20 euros because I have no intention of ever selling it. So whether it is worth 1 euro or 1 million is totally irrelevant to me. (OK, yes. I would sell for a million but only because I could buy half of the Costa Blanca for that sort of money!)


----------



## fourgotospain (May 4, 2009)

Ireland is the same but it's taken them til now to start banging on about it (Panorama last night - a televised Daily Wail). My cousin and his wife have been in negative equity on their Dublin flat since 5 minutes after they bought it 4ish years ago.



> The 1st couple shifted £450K in less than 7 years ! Plus what he earned from a part -time job, ( probably un-declared as well ! ) " we lived really well, going out for meals and for day trips — a night in was a rarity, " Says it all doesn't it ?


Yep, brains checked in at the airport...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Some people see every financial transaction as an investment opportunity. I find that rather sad.
Your home is your home, simple as that.
The Mail is becoming more vulgar with each passing day.
As Oscar said, some people know the price of everything and the value of nothing.
Spain deserves a better class of immigrant.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Hepa said:


> I have just seen this in the Daily Mail, perhaps some of those wishing to emigrate to the Spanish peninsular should read and digest?
> 
> I cannot comment because I do not really know or live in that area.
> 
> ...


It should be compulsory reading for all wannabe immigrants. 
Having said that, I have zero sympathy for the case histories in the article.
It's sad when one's partner dies...but people don't acquire immortality along with the villa and pool when they move to Spain.
Losing one's partner is a factor to be taken into account along with exchange rates, learning Spanish etc.
I met a British woman in a supermarket check-out queue who was terrfied of her husband dying and leaving her alone in a foreign country.
The attitude of some immigrants here never ceases to astonish me.
Far too many have a sense of entitlement. They regard Spain as a British colony.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

The lonely, cash-strapped widow is living in a great big house she can´t get rid of ...

So why doesn´t she take in lodgers? There are plenty of young Spanish couples who can´t afford to get on the housing ladder and are living in cramped conditions with their in-laws. That would help her get involved in the local community as well as help pay the bills.

Or maybe she prefers to sell her tale of self-pity to the tabloids to raise some cash ...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> The lonely, cash-strapped widow is living in a great big house she can´t get rid of ...
> 
> So why doesn´t she take in lodgers? There are plenty of young Spanish couples who can´t afford to get on the housing ladder and are living in cramped conditions with their in-laws. That would help her get involved in the local community as well as help pay the bills.
> 
> Or maybe she prefers to sell her tale of self-pity to the tabloids to raise some cash ...


Dear Daily Mail,

I am a retired immigrant living in Andalucia in a lovely big house with wonderful views of sea and mountains.
Because I knew of the perils and pitfalls involved in purchasing property in any foreign country, not just Spain, I decided to rent.
Today is a glorious sunny day, perfect for taking out my dog for a long walk in the foothills of the Sierra Bermeja, a ten minute drive away. Or I could take the ten minute walk to our unspoilt deserted beach.
When I return, I will take coffee (excellent and half the price of such quality in the UK) on the terrace by my pool, which is sparkling in the sunlight.
Then I shall spend the afternoon reading, chatting and dozing by said pool, remembering to apply sunblock as temperatures in direct sunlight could hit 35C.
I shall dine on delicious locally sourced, healthy fresh seafood followed by a juicy pineapple.
At this point in time I have no money worries as I calculated precisely what I would need to remain viable here.
I am rather tired today as I had an enjoyable night out in our local town with Spanish company at very little expense. The beach was beautiful at nine in the evening...calm sea, fishing boats on the sand, people sitting outside cafes,...stupidly I brought a jacket but it was so warm I didn't need it.
If you would like to publish the story of my plight I would be happy for you to do so.
Unlike many of those whose stories you publish, I would be happy with a fee of eight euros (less than £7.50 at today's exchange rate) which will buy me an excellent home-cooked three course lunch with wine and coffee at our local venta.
Please let me know ASAP as I am flying to the UK tomorrow and am looking out my long unused winter clothing as I hear it is rather cold and damp there.
On the downside, I am of course living amongst foreigners, but then many of your readers seem to find that the case in the UK and even grounds for moving to Spain, although I find this line of reasoning somewhat strange.

Yours,

Mary.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> Dear Daily Mail,
> 
> I am a retired immigrant living in Andalucia in a lovely big house with wonderful views of sea and mountains.
> Because I knew of the perils and pitfalls involved in purchasing property in any foreign country, not just Spain, I decided to rent.
> ...


Mary, you are terrible 

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Mary, you are terrible
> 
> Jo xxx


terribly brilliant


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Dear Daily Mail,
> 
> I am a retired immigrant living in Andalucia in a lovely big house with wonderful views of sea and mountains.
> Because I knew of the perils and pitfalls involved in purchasing property in any foreign country, not just Spain, I decided to rent.
> ...


Absolutely unprintable Mary!!!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

pesky wesky said:


> absolutely unprintable mary!!!



I wanted to post a row of big grins but they didn't appear, just a row of 'd's


----------



## casa99 (Oct 19, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> I wanted to post a row of big grins but they didn't appear, just a row of 'd's


Mary you are a breath of fresh air:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

casa99 said:


> Mary you are a breath of fresh air:clap2::clap2::clap2:


David....I have been in receipt of many quite dissimilar comments in my lifetiime!


----------

